# Brits abroad ?



## Wooie1958 (May 31, 2022)

In the almost 4 weeks we've been in France including nipping into northern Spain  we've seen less than a dozen Brits, where are they all.
Most of the time i've been the only British boy in the village


----------



## jagmanx (May 31, 2022)

They have a tracker on you so can keep away ?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 31, 2022)

Word got out that you were in France


----------



## mid4did (May 31, 2022)

We'll be there Friday, heading down the west coast to Spain from roscoff.


----------



## Nabsim (May 31, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> In the almost 4 weeks we've been in France including nipping into northern Spain  we've seen less than a dozen Brits, where are they all.
> Most of the time i've been the only British boy in the village


Well going off the amount of vans I saw about I would say a lot are up in Scotland. Wait til all the Staycation van buyer discover they can go abroad


----------



## Tonybvi (May 31, 2022)

We’ve been over in France for 7 weeks now and have only seen 3 other Brit vans in all that time.  Luckily we kept our distance so didn’t have to talk to them!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 31, 2022)

Me and my big gob   

There are now 4 other British motorhomes on here ( Dieppe ) now, 1 definitely sailing back from here, others no idea.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 31, 2022)

Dieppe..
Watch out.. Thieves.
There are some nippy young cyclists about.
We left a kitchen window open, while eating.
The Danish lady,  next door, let out a shriek..
" Hey! They have stole your bottle of Johnny Walker Black Label....!"..
Oh how we laughed...
it was an empty bottle of olive oil, put out to throw away..
Very skillful little sods, though.


----------



## Canalsman (May 31, 2022)

I've been in France about 7 weeks and I've seen three British 'vans ...

And one of those was TJBi with whom I'd arranged a rendezvous!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 1, 2022)

On our last site we saw around half a dozen British units however on the current site in Cavalaire, I have only heard one British vice thus far.

Good innit....


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 1, 2022)

Over in Crete, all I can hear is German voices (D and CH) with the odd French. Mostly flown in for holidays, but a few motorhomes.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 1, 2022)

GMJ said:


> On our last site we saw around half a dozen British units however on the current site in Cavalaire, I have only heard one British vice thus far.
> 
> Good innit....


Which vice would that be? Pride, Envy, Sloth, Anger, Covetousness, Gluttony or Lust?


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 1, 2022)

We popped down for groceries and cheap petrol and gas at E LeClerc in Saint-Pol-de-Lion today and decided to stay overnight on the aire here as it was such a nice day and the aire has views to die for.  2 other British vans have turned up (not really surprising as it’s convenient for Roscoff) but what does surprise me is the number of German vans.  Having seen virtually none our whole trip we saw 9 or 10 on the road and this aire is full of them!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2022)

At Le Portel now and back to normal, i'm the only British boy in the village  

10 motorhomes on here, 1 Brit ( us ), 1 German, 8 French including 2 full timimg that have been here a very long time looking at the debris around their wheels.

Setting off early as i've no idea what the queues / checks will be like at Calais.

Coming over Dover was packed solid and took over an hour to get from the bend on the long hill / approach road to check in.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 1, 2022)

We’ve got another couple of days before we go Roscoff to Plymouth.  Not the most logical of routes if you’re heading for Scotland but no queues anywhere (hopefully)!  And we love the drive across Dartmoor.  Next problem is to avoid the Thelwall Viaduct on the M6 as I absolutely hate that horrible stretch of motorway.  I feel a trip through Yorkshire coming on!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2022)

We are overnighting at Canterbury P&R then driving home early doors on friday morning.
Seriously thinking about all the way up the M1 then M62 - M61 home.
Birmingham then the roadworks section from Warrington to Wigan will be gridlocked.
Going down we did the M6 Toll because the M6 was backing up at 5am.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 1, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are overnighting at Canterbury P&R then driving home early doors on friday morning.
> Seriously thinking about all the way up the M1 then M62 - M61 home.
> Birmingham then the roadworks section from Warrington to Wigan will be gridlocked.
> Going down we did the M6 Toll because the M6 was backing up at 5am.


Given that Thursday and Friday are public holidays, traffic patterns may be somewhat different to normal.


----------



## Dezi (Jun 1, 2022)

In the 2.5 weeks we were away we only came across 4 other Brits
and spoke to two of them, one of these actually lived in Spain. 
Plenty of French Germans Dutch etc etc, but few Brits. 

Dezi


----------



## Boris7 (Jun 1, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> We’ve got another couple of days before we go Roscoff to Plymouth.  Not the most logical of routes if you’re heading for Scotland but no queues anywhere (hopefully)!  And we love the drive across Dartmoor.  Next problem is to avoid the Thelwall Viaduct on the M6 as I absolutely hate that horrible stretch of motorway.  I feel a trip through Yorkshire coming on!


A38, A303, A34, M40, A43, A5, M1, M18, A1(M), A66, M74. Slower but much less stressful and much more interesting imo.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 1, 2022)

Yorkshire ?
Stop off at Castleford, Wakefield or Barnsley.
Load up with proper pork pies.
Drive straight down to The Algarve...
Before you eat them all.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 2, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are overnighting at Canterbury P&R then driving home early doors on friday morning.
> Seriously thinking about all the way up the M1 then M62 - M61 home.
> Birmingham then the roadworks section from Warrington to Wigan will be gridlocked.
> Going down we did the M6 Toll because the M6 was backing up at 5am.


I think you might find that the roads will be quite with the bank holiday starting today, as the motorways were horrendous yesterday, as it had the Friday afternoon traffic


----------



## Colinc (Jun 2, 2022)

Mostly German vans down in the Peloponnese. A few Swiss and French too.  No other Brits.


----------

